# Sticky  RESOURCE: free bible software download



## TruSeeker777

This is best bible software I've found and it's free! You can download the original E-Sword bible application and then download various versions, graphics and commentary modules.

http://www.e-sword.net/downloads.html


----------



## SiriusB1950

Here are two sights for handheld computers. I highly recommend both programs.
Olivetree has free stuff.

http://www.laridian.com/

http://www.olivetree.com/

I use a laptop now more than handheld (iPaq has dead battery--can't afford replace, tired of re-installing)and miss the above programs. I wish there were programs like them free for the desktop/laptop PC for free ut gaven't foubd them.

Suggestions welcome.


----------

